# 1972 Lionel santa Fe twin diesel



## jhall (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a complete in the box 1972 Lionel Santa Fe twin diesel that was mine as a child. It even has the original logs and trailers for the cars. It has the transformer and tracks also. I was wondering what a fair price for the complete set? Would love to keep it but no where to set it up, it needs to roll free!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I do not have a set price guide. The set model number helps. ALso the engine number for a regular price guide. Ebay is good too if you watch an item.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is my Ebay trick to find out the current value of your trains.

First, check eBay completed listings for similar items to get a feel for the market. Next, list your items up for sale on eBay with 5-day or less auction with a low starting bid of $1. Be sure to set a reserve at the highest possible value you think they are worth. Your items will quickly attract lots of bidders and you will get a feel for the market when the bidding ends.

Do your homework and know exactly what you have. Check the model numbers off the boxes. If this is a complete set use the set number off the set box. Avoid using generic descriptions like, "its a 1972 train set..." Instead describe it as a Lionel #xxxx GP9 diesel with #yyyy caboose.... etc.

Take lots of photos. If the set is complete in great condition leave no doubt. 

Remember, trains are seasonal and summer is the slow season. What you originally paid, sentimental value, how much your parents scrimped and saved, etc. has no bearing on what they are worth. Your trains are worth what someone will pay you for them at a given time. 

Good luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I saw one on craigslist for 50. A good deal to buy, they origianlly sold as a starter set in the 80 to 130 range. The 70's sold many starter sets.


----------

